# The Sabbath rest and eschatology (Vos)



## shackleton (Dec 3, 2008)

(Skip to bottom for statement, which is based on this verse)
Hebrews 4
"1Therefore, while the promise of entering his rest still stands, let us fear lest any of you should seem to have failed to reach it. 2For good news came to us just as to them, but the message they heard did not benefit them, because they were not united by faith with those who listened.£ 3For we who have believed enter that rest, as he has said,

£“As I swore in my wrath,

‘They shall not enter my rest,’”

although his works were finished from the foundation of the world. 4For he has somewhere spoken of the seventh day in this way: £“And God rested on the seventh day from all his works.” 5And again in this passage he said,

£“They shall not enter my rest.”


6Since therefore it remains for some to enter it, and those who formerly received the good news failed to enter because of disobedience, 7again he appoints a certain day, “Today,” saying through David so long afterward, in the words already quoted,

£“Today, if you hear his voice,

do not harden your hearts.”


8For if Joshua had given them rest, God£ would not have spoken of another day later on. 9So then, there remains a Sabbath rest for the people of God, 10for whoever has entered God’s rest has also rested from his works as God did from his.

11Let us therefore strive to enter that rest, so that no one may fall by the same sort of disobedience. 12For the word of God is living and active, sharper than any two-edged sword, piercing to the division of soul and of spirit, of joints and of marrow, and discerning the thoughts and intentions of the heart. 13And no creature is hidden from his sight, but all are naked and exposed to the eyes of him to whom we must give account". (ESV)

If I understand this correctly, after God created everything he rested and established a rest for man if Adam had been obedient but since he was not he could not enter God's rest, at least not in his sinful state. 

The events in the wilderness up to entering the promised land were another type. The Hebrews were not obedient so God swore they would not enter his rest. The promised land was only a type of the rest that is to come. 

The events with the messiahs coming was another instance where the rest was being offered, but only to those who were obedient and just like in the past God would not let the unbelievers into his Sabbath rest. 

The rest could not be achieved by man and his works, it can only be found through faith in Christ. The Sabbath now and then were a type or shadow or promise of the Sabbath rest that is to come for those who are obedient and believe. 

God's rest has been finished and available since the world was created but man can not enter because of unbelief and disobedience but it can be received through Christ. 

God's rest is not a cessation of all work since he is governing the world through providence and he had to do a work of mercy in that he saved man out of a ditch, so to speak, with the coming of Christ. 

If the Sabbath was established prior to the fall I guess that is saying that Adam could have had it if he were obedient? But since he was not it can no longer be earned by us it is earned by Christ and if we have faith in him we can enter into that rest. So the Sabbath is pointing to the eternal rest that is to come, it has an eschatological aspect.


----------

